# Thompson Center Impact Muzzleloading Rifle



## jimbob357

Thompson Center Impact Muzzleloading Rifle 50 Caliber Synthetic Stock Black 26" Blue Barrel
The Thompson Center Impact Muzzleloading Rifle is a great new muzzleloader for hunters at an unbelievable price. 
The Impact features an entirely new break open hood design to allow for easy access to the breech, a 1" removable 
stock spacer so the length of pull can be adjusted for smaller shooters and a premium quality Thompson Center barrel 
for superior accuracy. The Thompson Center Impact allows you to get a premium quality muzzleloader without paying a 
premium price.

Technical Information 
26" blued Thompson Center barrel 
Quick Load Accurizor 
Triple Lead Thread Breech Plug 
Adjustable fiber optic sights 
41.5" overall length 
6.5 lbs 
12.5-13.5" length of pull 
Drilled and tapped for scope mounts

I ordered the TC Impact on 4/18/2010, and got it on 4/21/2010. I made a trip to the range on 4/22/2010, after cleaning the factory grease out of the gun. I just used the open sights as they came on the rifle. Shooting was done at 100 yards with 240gr Horn XTP in sabots, and 295gr hollow point Power Belt bullets. I also used 4 different replica powders: 777 pellets, American Pioneer 2F, Blackhorn 209, and Pyrodex RS. After a shot at 25 yards, and a shot at 50 yards, the rifle was on close enough to shoot at 100 yards. The rifle functioned flawlessly, the action was easy to open and simple to use. 3 shot groups ran 4" to 8" with 2 of the 3 shots running between 1 1/2" to 4". Not bad for my beyond middle aged eyes. I also bought a T/C scope base on the order to mount a scope. By the way, the Impact takes the same base as the Encore and Omega. All loads would have worked on deer with the opens sights even with the various bullets and powder combinations. I do have a few minor complaints about the Impact. The trigger is very sharp in the uncocked forward position, but doesn't seem to bother the finger during live fire. My second complaint is that during takedown, the screws to take the stock off to get at the action has 4 screws, 2 on the forearm and 2 on the butt stock, and it takes 3 different allen wrenches. Just a couple of other points if you buy an Impact, the hood spring is in the butt stock and can go flying during takedown and also the pin that holds the hood to the action on my rifle is loose and can fall out easily. Also for your information, the modular aluminum block action stays attached to the barrel during cleaning. The things I like are that the open sights are pretty good, and the fit of the rifle is perfect for me, stock fit is good, and the forearm is well designed. I also thought that with the light 6.5 lb weight the rifle was going to recoil pretty bad, but that was a non issue, due to the design. The Impact is a good value for the money, T/C quality for not much more then the cheap imports.

Here is more info on the T/C page if you are interested.

http://www.tcarms.com/firearms/impact.php


----------

